# Smokin-It #4 now includes an Auber controller.....



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 10, 2014)

The Smokin-It #4 now includes the Auber Model WSD-1503CPH PID controller.....

Ordered me one today........ :yahoo:













smkmdl4-2.jpg



__ diggingdogfarm
__ Feb 10, 2014









=Martin=


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like that door is going to shut tight. Congratulations!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations. Great looking smoker.  Let us know how performs.  And photos are always nice.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool! The Auber PID is $215+shipping right there.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep!



~Martin


----------



## old sarge (Feb 13, 2014)

SI has some really good smokers at great pricing. And getting an Auber thrown in is sweet!


----------



## sam3 (Feb 14, 2014)

That's awesome Martin! Congrats!


----------



## jond36 (Feb 16, 2014)

Definately wanna see some photos of you smoking with it when you get it. This beast has intrigued me from day one.


----------



## benjammn (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome purchase! Love my SI#2


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 19, 2014)

It's here! :biggrin:


----------



## old sarge (Feb 19, 2014)

Following you at SI so I guess today was the big sigh of relief!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 19, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll have some pics when it's set in it's permanent home....hopefully soon.





~Martin


----------



## superdave (Nov 20, 2014)

Martin,

I'm considering a #4 and would love to hear what you have ordered after the fact or done differently. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 20, 2014)

@SuperDave

I haven't altered the smoker in any way.
I do use the A-Maze-N smoke generators in the smoker.....they all work fine without any modification.
I bought the smoker mostly to smoke sausages and cured meats but I have smoked Q in it a few times.
The only accessories that I've bought are the James Jerky Dryer and 3 sausage rods.....the sausage rods are ok but I wish they were a bit heavier....3/8" or 1/2" instead of 5/16" I think it is.


If you have any more questions please don't hesitate. 



~Martin


----------



## superdave (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks!  Is there a better place to buy other than direct?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 20, 2014)

No, but if you happen to have a Facebook account....if you "like" Smokin-It on their Facebook page you can get a 5% discount by ordering through their Facebook social store.



~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 20, 2014)

:worthless


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 22, 2014)

@JckDanls 07

Tell me exactly what you want to see and I'll snap a pic....although I''m the world's worst photographer! :smile:



~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 22, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'll have some pics when it's set in it's permanent home....hopefully soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 22, 2014)

I forgot I posted that.
It's permanent home isn't finished  but I'll snap some pics anyway. :biggrin:


~Martin


----------

